# Looking for parts list to do a 6 speed conv. On allroad



## C0rrad013 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've done search for info. Can anyone direct me to the info I'm looking for. I have a 03 allroad with tiptronic looking to convert to 6 speed. My tranny is starting to go now. Thanks in advance


----------

